# Looking to rehome mice (Cambridge)



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all

Looking to rehome some mice, male or female. These are for pets not food. If anyone has any young mice then I'll happily take them!

Cheers
Red


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

have you tried looking on Gum Tree? or preloved? Free-adds?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Hi all
> 
> Looking to rehome some mice, male or female. These are for pets not food. If anyone has any young mice then I'll happily take them!
> 
> ...


Have you tried Wood Green Animal Shelter ???


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Have tried gumtree and freecycle and preloved... Either nothing on there or it's too far. I would go to wood green but I don't drive and don't know anyone nearby who drives so getting there isn't easy >_<

Cheers
Red


----------



## ianmichael (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, Did you manage to find some mice?

I have a few bucks available at the moment which are gorgeous and I really want them to find homes. I have one blue and one black which are in the nest at the moment so they will be kept together and will hopefully get along well enough to stay together, their older siblings are really chilled out and I have two together which are 12 weeks old without any problems. They are so lovely, I breed to show so my mice are form really good quality lines and these two are really huge and such beautiful colours, I really love the blue in particular. Unfortunately I have just produced too many fantastic blues recently and I cant justify keeping these bucks!

Let me know if your interested,
Ian


----------

